# Elgin Junior sidewalk bike



## bentwoody66 (Dec 14, 2014)

can anyone give an age to this. My Dad gave this to my Daughter and I want to fix it up for her. Has a New Departure model C Rear and an unknown front hub. I'd like to find some tires for it, the rims have holes for valve stems. Also like to find a correct seat and pedals.


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 15, 2014)

Regular bike tires won't fit on those rims. There is nothing for them to seal to. You would have to find glue on tires. Can yo show a picture of the seat so we can see what it is.


----------

